# Sitting here crying



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

I took Chloe for her last set of shots this morning and everything look and went well up to an hour ago.... I am currently sitting in the vets because Chloe apparently has a reaction.... She was sitting on my lap and she kept shaking her head. I looked down and she looked awful. Not sure if this is what gives looks like on an animal, but it scared to death!! I through her in The car and drove like a crazy person. The took her right away and checked for a fever and took her in the back for a steroid shot and Benadryl. Now I sit here and wait... Still crying...


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Yikes!! there are so many toxic things in vaccines, I hope she is ok!! 

Good luck!


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

OMG I'm so sorry, I've heard of reactions to the vaccine. You got her to the vet very quickly, I'm sure she'll recover from this. You weren't to know this would happen so don't blame yourself.


----------



## thatrandomgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh no!!! Poor Chloe. Hope everything is okay- keep us posted!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Nichole, sweetie don't cry. You did everything right by taking her to the vet
quickly. Just keep a close eye on her and stay in contact with your vet if any
changes occur or if she isn't feeling better. Hugs.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Omg, poor Chloe! I hope she will be all fine. They always warn you about the allergic reactions, but you never expect them to happen to your baby. I'm so sorry. Keep us updated. In the meanwhile, I'm sending well wishes to Chloe. Poor darling.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

sending thoughts and prayers your way


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

OMG!! Poor chloe! I am sending well wishes your way!


----------



## mandyschihuahuas (May 14, 2012)

MarieUkxx said:


> OMG I'm so sorry, I've heard of reactions to the vaccine. You got her to the vet very quickly, I'm sure she'll recover from this. You weren't to know this would happen so don't blame yourself.



Exactly I hope she is on the mend quickly


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Poor Chloe  ninja has reactions to all vaccines he can no longer get them. It's very scary and so sad to see them all blown up


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

So sad! Hope she gets better ASAP! Plus, I hope she NEVER gets another! Next time could be worse.. Scary I know..


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

Omg I know you must be just frantic about this. You did the right thing by getting her back to the vet quickly with the antihistemines she should pull through. Try not to cry I'll say a prayer for a quick recovery.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh poor swwetie, I'm so sorry to hear of this. You did good taking her straight to the vet. I hope she gets better quickly


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh no..You got her in quickly. Keep us updated.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

The vet seemed to do the right thing for the reaction, so she should be fine. hang tough.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Don't worry! Easier said than done right? This exact thing happened to Miya and I did exactly what you've done, I practically flew to the vets, no bra, no shoes! Tears rolling down my face. She will be fine, don't worry. Which vaccine was it? Hopefully not one that she'll have to get again?


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

So we are home now.. She is all wrapped up sleeping in my arms. That was sooooo scary! I had her to the vets with in 15 minutes. Those hives hit fast! The vet was very good. I cOuld not have asked anything more from them. The vet told me that going forward the only vaccine we should give Chloe is rabies because it is required by law. She also said she will give her benedryl and the steroid 15 min before her vaccine next year. I also booked her spay for July 31st.... I am really nervous about that now. 
Thank you to all of you for your kind words, thoughts and prayers. I will keep you posted!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

does your vet do preop blood work for the spay? If you are able to, I rec it. I felt so much more at ease.


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

teetee said:


> does your vet do preop blood work for the spay? If you are able to, I rec it. I felt so much more at ease.


Yes she does and the vet pretty much said pre op blood work is a must and I agreed!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

So glad to hear that sweet little Chloe is okay. It's a good thing you got her there so quickly and that you have such a great vet. Yes, pre-op blood work is definitely a must. I wouldn't have my baby spayed without it.


----------



## misstlombardo (Feb 3, 2012)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Poor Chloe  ninja has reactions to all vaccines he can no longer get them. It's very scary and so sad to see them all blown up


No longer get them?! Why wouldn't they just medicate him properly before hand?


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

misstlombardo said:


> No longer get them?! Why wouldn't they just medicate him properly before hand?


Usually if a dog has a reaction to a vaccine it gets worse each time they are vaccinnated and most dogs are overvaccinated anyway.

I have only witnessed a vaccine reaction once before and that was with a ferret. It is truly terriflying and I am so glad little Chloe is okay!


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm so glad that she's OK if my dog was allergic to vaccines then I would not give him his shots either even if the vet said they would give him benadryl and steroids first those are just to prevent the reaction but if your dogs allergic its allergic which means he should not have them in the first place. I'm allergic to Codeine my Doctor doesn't say well I'll just give you some benadryl to stop the reaction and then you can take the Codeine it doesn't work that way if you have an allergy you stay away from what ever your allergic too.


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh the poor baby. Thank god you got to the vet so fast and they were able to stop the reaction. I've been through allergic reactions from breaking out in rashes to my eyelids and mouth swelling, probably more if they hadn't gotten bendryl in me in time.

I hope she continues to feel better. Hugs to Mommy you did a great job getting to the vet.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Nichole, I am so sorry Chloe went through that today. That would had scared the living daylights out of me! That was really fast thinking, and I am so thankful your vet sounds on the ball.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

misstlombardo said:


> No longer get them?! Why wouldn't they just medicate him properly before hand?


Because they did and he still broke out into hives and his face still blew up he reacts to the extreme 

First time reaction










His entire head to feet pads were puffed out his ears got so swollen they wouldn't stand anymore even his penis was blown up 

Then this is after he had the benedryl shot 15 mins before the vaccine


















I had to wake up every 2 hours in the night and bath him in cold water to help the itching he was so uncomfortable it got worse
After even with benedryl tabs he was breaking out uP until 2 weeks after the vaccine!!!

He also got a horrible reaction from the kennel cough vaccine in the nose swollen glands coughing sneezing wheezing

He will NEVER get another vaccine in his life! Not worth it and he's been vaccinated for all things and studies have shown they are immune for life even after the first series of puppy vaccs my city does have a law for the rabies shot I did call and ask if they needed an exemption letter and they said it was fine.


----------



## misstlombardo (Feb 3, 2012)

Remi has reactions to vaccinations as well but its more dangerous to not get your dog vaccinated. He gets benadryl before each one and he's fine.


----------



## misstlombardo (Feb 3, 2012)

OMG poor babyyy =( He's so cute! That's how Remi looked too. The benadryl did happen to work for him though. I am sorry your doggie is so allergic!


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

KritterMom said:


> Oh the poor baby. Thank god you got to the vet so fast and they were able to stop the reaction. I've been through allergic reactions from breaking out in rashes to my eyelids and mouth swelling, probably more if they hadn't gotten bendryl in me in time.
> 
> I hope she continues to feel better. Hugs to Mommy you did a great job getting to the vet.


She seems to e doing well now! Thanks so much!


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Sherri, that makes Chloe's reaction look minor! Poor baby!!


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

lulu'smom said:


> Nichole, I am so sorry Chloe went through that today. That would had scared the living daylights out of me! That was really fast thinking, and I am so thankful your vet sounds on the ball.


Thanks for your kind words! My vet is Definitly a great vet! I am so thankful for that!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

misstlombardo said:


> Remi has reactions to vaccinations as well but its more dangerous to not get your dog vaccinated. He gets benadryl before each one and he's fine.


I would say Sherri's dog had a pretty severe reaction!
Once the dog is sensitized the reactions can become worse.
It works the same way in humans.

Aside from the fact that her 6 pound dog is getting the same dose an 80 pound lab would get. (ridiculous)
My dogs have had their initital puppy shots, we won't be vaccinating again either, we will test for immunity. 

Vaccines can cause all sorts of horrible issues.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Ya I have heard the benedryl can work for some dogs unfortunately not for mine  its safer for me to never vaccinate him again. The vaccines are a huge debate everyone has their own intake on them but I have decided to not vaccinate any of my animals anymore reactions or not  if you need any more info there is TONS on this forum you can look for some good posts by Brodysmom and her proof with Brody's titer tests


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Because they did and he still broke out into hives and his face still blew up he reacts to the extreme


Sherri, that first photo made me gasp out loud to the point Lulu, sitting in my lap, looked at me and made me tear up and gave me that feeling inside like when your on a roller coaster!!!!! You are right! If that were my dog he would NEVER have another shot as long as he lived!! So sorry he and you went through that.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

misstlombardo said:


> Remi has reactions to vaccinations as well but *its more dangerous to not get your dog vaccinated*. He gets benadryl before each one and he's fine.


I'm sorry but I must completely disagree for the sake of anyone else reading this thread ....

It is simply a matter of taking your dog to the Vet once a year, biannually, whatever you are comfortable with and asking for a "Titers/Titres (depending on your country's spelling) Test. That test will show you whether or not the dog has antibodies against parvo, distemper etc. 

This test can, for exmple, be accurately run even after 1 single lot of puppy shots PROVIDED you waited to get them until after puppy's mom's antibodies were out of his system, so a few weeks after weaning, 12 weeks is ideal.

So long as *any *degree of antibodies are present then it is quite safe not to immunize again, for so long as they are showing i.e. ANY = COVERED!!! If the antibodies are low, the vet will tell you it simply means your dog has not been confronted with parvo or distemper in his environment when out walking etc. and therefore his antibodies didn't have to rise up to engage in battle with a potential onslaught - in other words, all his antibodies are resting peacefully awaiting the next attack.

Please research before making blanket statements like that - they can cause people to rush to the vet based on fear and immunise unnecessarily which can result in all sorts of trauma, even death when you do a bit of reading. *TITERS ALL THE WAY!!! *


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

lulu'smom said:


> Sherri, that first photo made me gasp out loud to the point Lulu, sitting in my lap, looked at me and made me tear up and gave me that feeling inside like when your on a roller coaster!!!!! You are right! If that were my dog he would NEVER have another shot as long as he lived!! So sorry he and you went through that.


I know right!!! It got way worse after my mom took that pic I honestly was freaking out I kept thinking his throat was closing and couldn't breathe we were at the emergency vet at that point but I booked the next one with the benedryl shot first at the very first appointment of the day at 8am and the reaction came out after hours I honestly just turned my head while watching tv and he was blown up again! The vet still for years tried convincing me to keep vaccinating him finally I had him
Removed from my file! Now I have a new vet but he's not even registered with them lol he hasn't needed any care *knock on wood* He isn't around other dogs very often we do walk him daily at the park across from my house and he goes in public but I'm not that worried due to titer tests although I did not personally pay for these I'm
Convinced he's immune he's had all his puppy shots and then yearly vaccines x 2 after that


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

OMG Sherri poor little guy. My lips looked like your little guys muzzle after a reaction I had to meds. I would of been freaking out. That just gives me the ibby jibbies shivers when I saw those pictures.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm just thankful he lived through that!! Girl, I bet he took 10 years off your life with that scare.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

I am glad she is better.. What a scare. I was worried about Holly being so small and vaxs but she did fine.


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

Vaccines can be very dangerous. There is a TON of info on line and several dog groups on Yahoo that are anti vaccine. My older dogs, 11 and 8 yrs old, ONLY had puppy shots and nothing else and are totally fine. They never gave these shots yearly 50 yrs ago and dogs lived to ripe old age without all the diseases we see our pets dying from today! So very sad that the vets brainwash us into believing they are needed year after year.... So not true. Do a google search and read for yourself. Read all the side effects vaccines cause. Most of the holistic and homeopathic vets started out as your regular vets. Years of seeing what is happening to the animals they chose a different path.. Thank GOD! I am so very glad I discovered raw feeding and natural rearing! I had to lose my precious bichon to open my eyes . There are lots of natural breeders out there now that do not vaccinate at all and their pups are weaned on raw. They say it takes several generations of litters to get truly healthy pets.


----------



## bodanna (May 30, 2012)

I will keep Chole and you in my prayers. I'm sure everything will be fine, but still scarry to go through that reaction she had. My Bebe goes for her second shots next week. Love, hugs and kisses to Chole


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Poor little girl! Glad she is feeling better.

The same thing happened to my Chloe. This is what she looked like. After anti-histamines and anti-inflammatories she was better in about 2 hours.










My vet has agreed to Titer both my dogs after their 12 month vaccinations. Axle goes limp for 12 hours after he is vaccinated and won't even get up to pee or drink water, I have to syringe water into his mouth every couple of hours and hold him up to pee.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

misstlombardo said:


> Remi has reactions to vaccinations as well but its more dangerous to not get your dog vaccinated. He gets benadryl before each one and he's fine.


Actually...this is wrong. Dangerous and wrong! There is no point in continuing to vaccinate any dog, reaction or not, after a final set at one year. Immunity is present for life. Vaccinations cause autoimmune failure and other diseases. The only reason vets keep giving them is they make about 65% of their annual revenue from them...they are a pocket liner! No wonder they don't want to stop...

Jean Dodd's vaccination protocol is ideal. Please watch the video series on the bottom of this page: Knockout Chihuahuas - Vaccinations. It will take about 40 minutes to watch but it is by the veterinarian responsible for designing vaccines. He in fact, says that a single shot...JUST ONE, sometime after 22 weeks of age, provides lifetime immunity.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

My Molly had a reaction before.it was not the same reaction though. My prayers are going up right now!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm really gladchloe was ok any reaction at all is scary! Yes thank god he lived through it! I can't believe my stupid vet kept pressuring me to keep vaccinating I'm
Glad I found this forum back when I did to learn about immunity. I honestly take what my vet says with a grain of salt ya they can throw me their opinion on things but ultimately they are my dogs I decide how I raise them


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

Also, make sure your vet reports ANY vaccine reactions! Most are never reported


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Poor baby...glad she's feeling better.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Awe Glad she is doing better, so scary. Pray for comfort for both of you. When I took Amberleah I made them give 1/2 the dose. She did fine. so they want to give her full dose next time I refused they gave her 1/2 again.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

oh that poor little thing. It is just heartbreaking to see our furkids have reactions like that. Miya will be titered all the way. No more shots.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Sarah, that pic of Chloe breaks my heart for her. Her eyes are pitiful. I know how scared you were. I just hate when any of our little ones have these alergic reactions they are so scary. I have never seen hives on a dog before these pic of yours and Sherri chis. Hopefully I will be prepared if it ever happens to Lulu or Gidget, but I have to say the pics are just shocking.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

So sorry this happened!! Make SURE they document this in her records and she does NOT receive any more vaccines. A repeat of this vaccine could be fatal. You can do titers if you need proof of immunity.


----------



## bean (May 18, 2011)

This same thing happened to our chocolate boy Sam. It was his second set. I was in the same state as you. I was so worried to have him fixed but it went okay. I signed a no vaccination agreement and he will never be vaccinated again.( we don't have a rabies law) I have done a lot of research on the matter. Our other three were done at their one year and that will be it. I am glad your baby is okay.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

OMG! :O i need to find out about those titer things!? anyone got any info for UK? x


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes when I was a kid we used to take our dogs in a 3 months old to get their shot and that was the only shot they ever got unless we were taking the out of the country and then they had to have their rabies. Our dogs never got sick that one shot at 3 months old was good for life. I do give my dogs their puppy shots but that's all. They never get another one as long as they live. And if they ever had an allergic reaction to any of those puppy shots I would not be giving them any more that's for sure. I've had allergic reactions where every gland in my body was swollen up my throat closed off I couldn't breath it was the most horrible thing. I could even imagine watching my dog go through something like that because you can't explain to them wants happening that must have been the most horrible ordeal the poor puppy. I hate vaccines I know they have their place but hey can sometimes do more harm than good.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

theshanman97 said:


> OMG! :O i need to find out about those titer things!? anyone got any info for UK? x


Ur vet can provide u info they are not cheap I know that for sure it's basically a blood test to test the immunity to rabies, distemper etc many people have only got the first initial puppy shots and then this titre test which shows the antibody still present even years later showing that it's not necessary to keep vaccinating yearly. Look under brodysmom posts Pretty sure there's a thread about it.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

So sorry this happened to Chloe, and all the other dogs as well. Thank God she's doing okay now, thanks to you!


----------



## Sparkles Mom (Feb 19, 2012)

I hope by the time you get this post Dear Chloe is at home resting and that you are calm. I am very surprised that your vet did not have you give Chloe a tiny dose of benadryl as a preventative b4 her vacine. My vet has had me do that for years as chis and yorkies are so sensitive. Hugs!


----------



## LeStatKelly (Aug 25, 2011)

After reading this, and other threads just like it, I'm so glad I've not had LeStat vaccinated!

I'm in the uK and haven't been able to find a vet who is prepared to give either a titer test nor a half dose of vaccination so he's never had a single vaccination. He's two on the 9th June and, other than reactions to flea and worming treatment and a hypo attack as a puppy, he's not ailed a thing 'touch wood'.
He does have his issues but that is down to his puppyhood more than anything else.

He goes out in public to parks and the town etc but to be honest he's not often allowed to come into contact with other dogs except mine.
My other dogs, except my 1 year old jrt, have all had their puppy vacc's and maybe 2-3 boosters before I decided that they weren't required!

I'm gald everyones dogs who had reactions are now fine though.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Hope Chloe had a quiet night...that must have been such a shock when she reacted so badly...poor little girl...hugs to her...


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Chloe is all better and back to her spunky self! It was scary, but it over an I know what to do going forward. Chloe and I really appreciate all your support, kind words and prayers, they all helped


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Im sorry I saw this later than I should have. I have been glued here reading and reading..and somehow I missed this one about your poor baby! I am glad she is ok. Although I am a bit worried now about my little one because shes going for her first shot soon.

I hope you never have to go through that again and Im glad your all smiling again.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm so glad she's doing better! And she didn't have a reaction to her first 2 sets of vaccines? That's so scary!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Happy to hear the good news!


----------



## Mona Lisa's Smile (Mar 16, 2012)

Just seeing this.....I'm so glad your sweet baby is all better. I can't even imagine how scary that must have been!!!!!


----------



## thatrandomgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

So glad she's back to herself!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

what a frightening experience this must have been! so glad everything turned out okay. 
I have become very conservative on vaccines for my dogs. Your experience just reinforces
that...


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

We had a lab who had a horrible reaction, glad all is ok!! Pretty scary!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Poor babies! It would terrify me if that happened. I was told that the first vaccine would make him drowsy but he kept running around like a Chi possessed when we got home, so I hope that's a good sign. I hope Chloe is back to normal soon xox


----------



## just cindy (Aug 30, 2010)

I hope your pup is feeling better real soon.......I had a chat with my vet the last time Odie had his vacs and asked if from now on can I request a titer test he said yes. I was thrilled now talking my hubby into it was another story, because of what happened to your dog and others ( I showed him the pics here of the poor doggies reactions ) and I now have him convinced. Odie will always have the test done and hopefully never another vaccine !!! They scare me so...


----------

